# Beat Hong with a stick! (Was: not the right forum, but has anyone seen Angelsboi?)



## Buttercup (Sep 8, 2002)

He hasn't posted for weeks, that I've seen.  I hope he's ok.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 8, 2002)

His last post was on 8/11.  You can try e-mailing him, other then that I have no idea.


----------



## Darkness (Sep 8, 2002)

Maybe he's got the new Buffy RPG!


----------



## Crothian (Sep 8, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Maybe he's got the new Buffy RPG!  *




LMAO, that may very well be true


----------



## Angelsboi (Sep 8, 2002)

*Hi guys ...*

I tried finding the post about what happened to me and couldnt find it.  After almost 2 years, i finally wne to california and visited my mom for 10 days.

Bryan (my southern baptist, non gaming) boyfriend and i broke up and i immersed myself in work.  Im now in my own place for the first time in my life and yes .. its lonely and scary.  Ive just been off thinking about things and about what to do.

I am fine and should be back to posting here directly.


----------



## Buttercup (Sep 8, 2002)

I was the one who asked what happened to you, and I posted the question in Meta.  The last post of yours that I remembered reading, you mentioned the break-up, and I was starting to get worried about you.

Living alone can actually be quite nice, so I imagine you'll get to like it once you're over the shock.

I'm glad you're ok!


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 8, 2002)

Welcome back!


----------



## Neowolf (Sep 8, 2002)

Good to hear you're doing alright, Angelsboi.  I myself noticed a while back that it had been a while since you posted.  "Everything will be okay in the end.  If it's not all okay, then it's not the end."


----------



## Ashtal (Sep 8, 2002)

Although I thought the person who told it to me was nuts at the time, living on your own is an important experience to have.  It may be scary now, but soon you'll realize that you are you're own boss.  Watch what you want, eat what you want, go where you want.  It's fun.  And taking care of everything can leave with a strong sense of pride and accomplishment.  

And never an argument about what sort of music to listen to.  (I love my honey dearly, but when one person likes classic rock and the other likes the poppy top-40, it can get nasty!) 

Glad to see you back, Angelsboi.


----------



## Ashtal (Sep 8, 2002)

He's posted on the front page.  I think I'll merge the two threads.


----------



## hong (Sep 8, 2002)

Ashtal said:
			
		

> *soon you'll realize that you are you're own boss.  *




HAW HAW! You looser. You misspelled "your you're own boss".



> *
> And never an argument about what sort of music to listen to.  (I love my honey dearly, but when one person likes classic rock and the other likes the poppy top-40, it can get nasty!) *




(repost)

Drivin' down the highway, need to get more dice
Played in all the game days, handin' out advice
Gettin' robbed, gettin' stoned,
Gettin' beat up, broken boned
Gettin' had, gettin' took
I tell you folks it's harder than it looks

It's a long way to PA when you want to roll your dice
It's a long way to PA when you want to roll your dice
If you think it's easy doin' one night stands
Try playin' in a PBM
It's a long way to PA when you want to roll your dice

(insert bagpipes)



> *
> Glad to see you back, Angelsboi.   *




Perhaps it's time we abducted I MEAN inducted him into the Piratecat hivemind.


----------



## Ashtal (Sep 8, 2002)

*beats Hong with a stick*

It's early, and I typed too fast.  

*ponders*

*beats Hong with a stick again*


----------



## Ashtal (Sep 8, 2002)

hong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> HAW HAW! You looser. You misspelled "your you're own boss".
> 
> *




And loser is spelled with one 'o'.  

*beats Hong with stick a third time for good measure*


----------



## Buttercup (Sep 8, 2002)

Wow!  I didn't know this was 'beat Hong with a stick' day.

:Grabs bowl of popcorn and settles in to watch.:


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 8, 2002)

This is a fine idea!  Hive-mind, indeed. You stay where you're put, Mister.

*beats Hong with a stick*


----------



## Darkness (Sep 8, 2002)

Piratecat, can't we rename hong to "gong?" We _are_ using him like one, after all, no?

/me beats hong with a frikkin' huge stick.


Anyway...

Welcome back, Angelsboi! I hope everything will be okay!


----------



## Neowolf (Sep 8, 2002)

ooh! Fun!

/me joins in, beating hong mercilessly with a stick


----------



## orbitalfreak (Sep 8, 2002)

*walks in*
*watches commotion*
*beats hong/gong with stick*
"Hey, this is fun!"
*beats hong again*
*leaves*


----------



## Umbran (Sep 8, 2002)

Hong/Gong?  Phooey!


----------



## Staffan (Sep 8, 2002)

Can I beat Hong too? Yay!

*WHAMWHAMWHAMWHAMWHAM!*


----------



## Ashtal (Sep 8, 2002)

Oh, my, I've started a trend.  

Hey, haul hong a little higher.  It's no sport if the pinata is so low to the ground.

*pulls the blind over her eyes, sticks her tongue out, and takes a swing with her stick*

WHAP!


----------



## Staffan (Sep 9, 2002)

OW!

You could at least wait until I got out of the way...


----------



## Angelsboi (Sep 9, 2002)

i dont think if you stick anything up his butt and beat him, anything will come out.

And i will be back just give me another week and a half.


----------



## Buttercup (Sep 9, 2002)

Angelsboi said:
			
		

> *And i will be back just give me another week and a half. *




Well, ok.  But my popcorn will be gone by then.


----------



## alsih2o (Sep 9, 2002)

so glad to hear angelsboi is alright.

 VERY glad to hear people are beating hong


----------



## Skullfyre (Sep 9, 2002)

Ashtal said:
			
		

> *
> 
> *beats Hong with stick a third time for good measure* *





*sits back and has a few wobbly pops and a steak*
*points to Ashtal* You missed a spot there!


----------



## the Jester (Sep 9, 2002)

Hey, Angelsboi, missed ya!  Heck, you better hop over to the homophobic elf discussion when you get a chance- still not dissolving in flames- and don't forget to take a shot at Ghong when you get the chance.

*swish* Whack!


----------



## Winterthorn (Sep 9, 2002)

Hi Angelsboi,

Glad

::WHACK::

to

::WHACK::

hear

::WHACK::

you're

::WHACK::

back!

:: pause ::

That seems to be quite a big move having gone from East to West. I am certain you'll really dig living in your own space! Living on your own (no room-mates, no live-in boyfriends, etc.) for a few years is a great way to get centered. I heartily recommend it as a stepping stone in life!  

 I forgot...

::WHACK. WHACK. WHACK. WHACK-ITY WHACK::

*SIGH* Trying to hit hong/gong/ghong is like like trying to smack a rubber ball. I guess that's why we all luv him so  

-W.


----------



## Blood Jester (Sep 9, 2002)

I think Hong likes stick-beating.

If you know what I mean.

And I think you do.



(This post is the intellectual property of Hong.  If found in another intellect, please return.  Postage guaranteed.)


----------



## hong (Sep 9, 2002)

Blood Jester said:
			
		

> *I think Hong likes stick-beating.
> 
> If you know what I mean.
> 
> ...




I am disgusted, disgusted, let me tell you, at the amount of shameless whacking that is going on here.

And maybe just a little bit proud.



> *
> (This post is the intellectual property of Hong.  If found in another intellect, please return.  Postage guaranteed.) *




That's right. We only have room in this here web forum for one hivemind.


----------



## Horacio (Sep 9, 2002)

I'm sure hong like being beaten because he is Piratecat's masochist inconscient impulses. Piratecat has so many aspects! I'm dying to know which one will spawn a new personality for the hivemind...


----------



## Henry (Sep 9, 2002)

hong said:
			
		

> *I am disgusted, disgusted, let me tell you, at the amount of shameless whacking that is going on here.
> 
> And maybe just a little bit proud.
> *




with all this whacking going on, maybe we should start a talley.


----------



## Duncan Haldane (Sep 10, 2002)

Ashtal said:
			
		

> *
> 
> And loser is spelled with one 'o'.
> 
> *beats Hong with stick a third time for good measure* *




No, his spelling was correct - it's your interpretation that's wrong - Looser - more loose, easier to move...Not Loser - as in one who loses.



Duncan


----------



## the Jester (Sep 11, 2002)

WHACK!

Whackwhackwhack!

I just didn't want anyone to forget what it's all about, here.


----------



## madriel (Sep 13, 2002)

Coming to a fall fair near you, the Whack-A-hong game!





Too much caffeine+Too little sleep=Silly posts.

PS  WHACK!


----------



## hong (Sep 13, 2002)

madriel said:
			
		

> *Coming to a fall fair near you, the Whack-A-hong game!
> *




I am whacking my hong RIGHT NOW... er.

Hang on, cancel that.





_Mods, can we shut down this thread now?_




> *
> Too much caffeine+Too little sleep=Silly posts.*




That's my excuse too.


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 13, 2002)

hong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mods, can we shut down this thread now?
> 
> *




No.

No, we can't.

I'm not sure why, but I bet it involves the phrase "hivemind."

EDIT: geez, almost forgot!  *WHACK*


----------



## Horacio (Sep 13, 2002)

I can explain it, Piratecat...

As mastermind of the Piratecat's hivemind, you (Piratecat's man personality) has to keep the delicate balance of different personalities. If you closed this thread, you will favor Hong over other pesonalities, and that would lead to inestabilities in the hivemind. So you have to keep it open and let other personalities beat hong with a stick as a hivemind group therapy.

Was it clearly explained?


----------



## dpdx (Sep 14, 2002)

*NO! No beating Hong with a stick!*

Sure, it's wrong (and threads must be closed) when we tear away at each other, but still it's okay to start bashing away at one of the funniest posters on this board, as long as it's a mod doing the bashing?

I don't think so.

I vehemently disagree with the bashing of Hong, and I refuse to participate in it.

Hong can pay for his own excitement.


----------



## Duncan Haldane (Sep 14, 2002)

*Re: NO! No beating Hong with a stick!*



			
				dpdx said:
			
		

> *Sure, it's wrong (and threads must be closed) when we tear away at each other, but still it's okay to start bashing away at one of the funniest posters on this board, as long as it's a mod doing the bashing?
> 
> I don't think so.
> 
> ...




I think if you check Hong's monster description he has the special quality of "Thick Skinned" - which means that he gets DR 20/+4.

So the whacks aren't likely to even be noticed by him.

*whack*

Duncan


----------



## madriel (Sep 14, 2002)

hong has the Attention Hog template.  He must be whacked or he'll wither away to nothing.

*whack*


----------



## Horacio (Sep 14, 2002)

Our beating only feeds hong ego, so let's beat him a bit more


----------



## Chun-tzu (Sep 14, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *Our beating only feeds hong ego, so let's beat him a bit more  *




Oh, that's just what we need. Excessive beating can lead to a swollen Hong.


----------



## Ashtal (Sep 14, 2002)

There's probably an ointment for that.  

I for one, will stop the hong beating.  You've been a great sport, Hong.


----------



## Horacio (Sep 14, 2002)

Ashtal said:
			
		

> *There's probably an ointment for that.
> *




Non-native English speaker here, Ashtal... What is a ointment?


----------



## Ashtal (Sep 14, 2002)

A cream that can be applied to a sore spot ... if ya get my meaning.


----------



## Horacio (Sep 14, 2002)

Ashtal said:
			
		

> *A cream that can be applied to a sore spot ... if ya get my meaning.  *




I understand


----------



## the Jester (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: NO! No beating Hong with a stick!*



			
				Duncan Haldane said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I think if you check Hong's monster description he has the special quality of "Thick Skinned" - which means that he gets DR 20/+4.
> 
> ...





No, you've got it all wrong.  That's like saying a lich doesn't even notice when the rogue attacks him with a dagger.  

He notices, but nothing really happens.


EDIT: Whack!

See?  Nothing.


----------



## Xarlen (Sep 15, 2002)

I have to get in on the beating, too.

*WHa* naah.

*Wh*  Nope...

*WHACK* 

There we go.


----------



## bloodymage (Sep 15, 2002)

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Originally posted by hong
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Ashtal said:
			
		

> *
> 
> And loser is spelled with one 'o'.
> 
> *beats Hong with stick a third time for good measure* *




Sheesh! Do I have to do _everything_ around here? You _are_ (You're) your own boss. Sheesh!

And I'll WHACK just 'cause it looks like fun!


----------



## Pbartender (Sep 15, 2002)




----------



## Breakdaddy (Sep 15, 2002)

MUAHAHAHAHAHAHA! I will beat Hung with a GOOSE! BoCK! buGAWk!


----------



## Jarval (Sep 16, 2002)

All this hong beating is a bit cruel, isn't it?


No, I don't know what my point was either 

**WHACK!!!!**


----------

